# What Size Rotary Table?



## RonRock (Jun 23, 2016)

So I'm considering a rotary table for  my BP. I know where I can get a Bridgeport Rotary table for what I think is a decent price. Seller says that it works, just needs cleaned up and a couple hand wheels. So I'm good with that. Priced right and I like to buy and restore stuff. 

He also says that he has a few others, they'd cost more because they are ready to go. They are also smaller. I haven't seen what he has other than the BP.

So the BP is quite big and heavy. Pretty sure it is a 15" table. Which I'm sure will be big enough for me and the machine. Also hard to handle.

Is there a "good size" rotary table to look for? I don't really have an absolute need or obvious use for one. I just know I need one.

Is the BP table a decent one to have? Parts available if needed?


----------



## jmanatee (Jun 23, 2016)

I went 10"


----------



## dlane (Jun 23, 2016)

I went with a 8" and added a fixture plate that centers on the mt3 center hole in table .
Also drilled reemed 3/8" hole in mt3 for a dowell pin to center table under spindle


Also made a tight fit plug for a spare 4jaw chuck to center on then bolt to plate.


----------



## RonRock (Jun 23, 2016)

Cool stuff guys.


----------



## talvare (Jul 2, 2016)

I use a 10" on my BP and so far it has worked well for my needs. But, it's still heavy enough that I don't try to wrestle with it manually. I use my cherry picker to set it on the mill. So, I suppose at a certain point, weight doesn't make any difference because you're not going to be picking it up by hand anyway. You just need to determine what clearances are acceptable for your work, both horizontally and  vertically. Here's a pic of my 10" rotary table.




Ted


----------



## Smithdoor (Jul 2, 2016)

Just think of weight of the table
I have had very large and need help 
I have found 8 or 10 works the best  and do not need any one to help set on the table

Dave



RonRock said:


> So I'm considering a rotary table for  my BP. I know where I can get a Bridgeport Rotary table for what I think is a decent price. Seller says that it works, just needs cleaned up and a couple hand wheels. So I'm good with that. Priced right and I like to buy and restore stuff.
> 
> He also says that he has a few others, they'd cost more because they are ready to go. They are also smaller. I haven't seen what he has other than the BP.
> 
> ...


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 2, 2016)

I use a 9" troyke on my Bridgeport. I did add a larger diameter top as sometimes you run out of places to put your clamps. I'd go for the 15" table. Build a small table with casters about mid height of your mill table. Roll it over, adjust your mill table to the same height and slide it on.  No reason to lift it.


----------



## barnett (Jul 2, 2016)

pineyfolks said:


> small table with casters about mid height of your mill table


+1 

That's thinking !!!


----------

